# PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. Oktober 2010)

*PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011


----------



## Freestyler808 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

mist bin erst einen Monat später 18


----------



## Painkiller (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Hört sich doch gut an. Ein Praktikum kann der Einstieg in den Beruf sein. 

btw.

Kleiner Fehlerteufel. 



> haben gute *Internetkenntnisseund *einen sicheren Umgang mit MS-Office


----------



## Arthemis (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wer macht ab 15. Januar Kaffee?


----------



## vAro (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Falls Ihr in der zweiten Hälfte des nächsten Jahres nochmals einen Praktikanten suchen solltet, werde ich mich bewerben. 

Grüße,
vAro


----------



## exa (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Arthemis schrieb:


> Wer macht ab 15. Januar Kaffee?



Jeder, der ihn trinken möchte! Bei PCGH ist der Prakti jedenfalls nicht für Kaffe und Aktenordner zuständig... (eigene Erfahrung!)

Dort arbeitet ihr nicht nur zu, sondern seid eigenverantwortlich voll an der Tätigkeit des Schreibens und Testens beteiligt, schreibt eigene Onlineartikel, testet eigenständig Hardware und erstellt Benches und Fotos

von wegen Kaffee kochen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



exa schrieb:


> Benches und Fotos


und Videos


----------



## Schwini (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> und Videos



meinst du PCGH-In Gefahr Videos? Hovercraft wär da ein gutes Beispiel, an welches ich mich noch Erinnern kann, oder das mit den "Rauchbomben im SLI-Betrieb" 

Wenn das so wäre, würde ich mich sofort bewerben.


----------



## thysol (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> und Videos



Meinst du dass mit dem Handy? Wo ihr selber zugegeben habt dass euer Praktikant einen Hungerslohn bekommt?


----------



## zøtac (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Schulpraktikum geht wohl nicht?^^
Btw das Delta Hovercraft hab ich nachgebaut


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (26. Oktober 2010)

Nein, Schulpraktikum lohnt sich nicht. Bis wir dir nur ein bisschen was gezeigt haben, gehst Du dann schon wieder.



thysol schrieb:


> Meinst du dass mit dem Handy? Wo ihr selber zugegeben habt dass euer Praktikant einen Hungerslohn bekommt?



Verhungert ist noch keiner. Das wäre schlecht für die Moral.


----------



## skavier (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ohh man beim ersten haperts schon
aber den reste bis auf die schreibe würd ich schaffen


----------



## N3utr4l1s4t0r (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

mir fehlt leider der Spaß am Schreiben...


----------



## winpoet88 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn ich nochmal 20 Jahre jünger wäre, würde ich mich bewerben !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn ich jünger wäre und ich Lust hätte mich auszunutzen und mich quälen zu lassen für einen Hungerlohn, dann vielleicht 

Scherz beiseite, obwohl sicher ein -Körnchen Wahrheit drinnen steckt.
Mal ehrlich welche aufgaben soll man schon übernehmen außer die die niemand machen will....


----------



## RBS2002 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

hier - ich habe meinen Diplom Informatiker gemacht und bin bald mit dem master fertig, habe 5 Jahre in einer Firma gehockt und zig Sachen programmiert und werde, weil sie kein geld haben, nicht übernommen. ich währe unheimlich geil darauf bei euch ein Praktikum machen zu dürfen - oder muss ich, wie neuerdings in Deutschland üblich, noch ein "Trainee-Programm" absolvieren?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Du wärst/bist zwar ein wenig überqualifiziert als Praktikant, aber wenn dein Beitrag ernst gemeint war: Nein, musst du nicht, also schreib uns! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Menthe (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Sucht ihr Anfang 2012 oder Ende 2011 nochmal einen?? Dann würd ich mich bewerben


----------



## moe (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ich auch. bin leider im januar 2011 noch in der schule.
aber nächstes jahr werd ichs mal versuchen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Mhhh ... zu dumm, Bayern liegt am Arsch der Welt aus meiner Sicht .... ^^


----------



## sNook (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würd mich auch nochmal gerne bei euch sehen 
Das Problem ist ja eigentlich nur: 90762 Fürth

Gäbe es bei euch irgendeine Möglichkeit für Leute, die sonst 577km anreisen müssten?


----------



## Bester_Nick (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

exa

Dass die Praktikanten auch Artikel schreiben ist klar, denn das sieht man an den häufigen Rechtschreibfehlern in News.


----------



## Hackslash (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



sNook schrieb:


> Ich würd mich auch nochmal gerne bei euch sehen
> Das Problem ist ja eigentlich nur: 90762 Fürth
> 
> Gäbe es bei euch irgendeine Möglichkeit für Leute, die sonst 577km anreisen müssten?



Eine berechtigte Frage


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Die Möglichkeit nennt sich "temporärer Umzug" 

Prakti-Gehalt plus Kindergeld haben bei mir vor ein paar Jahren gereicht für ein WG-Zimmer und genug Essen.


----------



## Nonnenteufel (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Allen Kommentaren vor mir zum Trotz, das Praktikum war damals klasse und den Kaffee, den ich gemacht habe, war ganz allein für mich bestimmt.

Ansonsten Raff, Fürth liegt wirklich relativ abseits. Anreise- und Unterhaltskosten wären da zu teuer. Obwohl ich das ja schonmal auf mich genommen habe. 

Da es aber nächstes Jahr wieder nach Asien geht, kann ich leider nicht nochmal kommen. Vielleicht aber auch gut so - das Magazin bei dem ich war, gibt es ja leider nicht mehr


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wer bist du, wo warst du?  

exa, warum bist du _vor _der Abgabewoche abgehauen, gerade als ich zur Abwechslung mal frei hatte? Tztztz, so lässt man seine temporären Kollegen doch nicht im Stich. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Der-Bert (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Oh geil nen Praktika würd ich gerne bei euch machen was muss ich tun dafür?

Bin kein Anfänger aber auch nicht Fachmann. Habe aber den willen und SPAß an der Materie.


----------



## Airbag (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit nennt sich "temporärer Umzug"
> 
> Prakti-Gehalt plus Kindergeld haben bei mir vor ein paar Jahren gereicht für ein WG-Zimmer und genug Essen.


 
Du hast aber doch damals noch bei Mama gewohnt ? Wenn ja musstest du dich auch nicht darum, kümmern dass deine Wohnung/WG-Zimmer zwischenvermietet wird. 

BTW
Muss mal gucken, ob die Uni es als technisches Praktikum(für WINF) ansieht. Glaube aber nicht und würde sich zeitlich auch schlecht machen, weil Mitte Feb auch schon die ersten Prüfungen für das Semester sind. ^^


----------



## Progs-ID (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

@ Der-Bert:
Mach es wie ich. Bewirb dich einfach. 

@ Topic:
Ich hatte auch nicht gerade einen kurzen Umzugsweg. 400 km sind kein Zuckerschlecken. Es ist aber machbar. Also scheut nicht euch zu bewerben. Mir hat es auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

*@ Airbag*

In der Tat, ich hatte daheim in RLP ein Zimmer. Heute könnte ich mir das nur noch schwer leisten, zumal ich meine Loft ungern abtrete.


----------



## Nonnenteufel (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wer bist du, wo warst du?
> 
> exa, warum bist du _vor _der Abgabewoche abgehauen, gerade als ich zur Abwechslung mal frei hatte? Tztztz, so lässt man seine temporären Kollegen doch nicht im Stich.
> 
> ...



Mein Name ist Jan und ich war vor circa 2 Jahren beim Vista-Magazin angestellt. Damals noch mit Björn, Harald, Thomas und Alexander.

Klingelts da vielleicht wieder?

Grüße nach Fürth.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Es klingelt nicht, es trommelt  Ja, flach - aber passend.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Nonnenteufel schrieb:


> Mein Name ist Jan und ich war vor circa 2 Jahren beim Vista-Magazin angestellt. Damals noch mit Björn, Harald, Thomas und Alexander.
> 
> Klingelts da vielleicht wieder?
> 
> Grüße nach Fürth.



Mr. OCZ? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

• Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt
• technikbegeistert
• hardwareinteressiert
• zuverlässig und gewissenhaft
• haben gute Spiele-Kenntnisse
• haben Team- und Kommunikationsfähigkeit
• sind flexibel und belastbar
• haben gute Internetkenntnisse und beherrschen einen sicheren Umgang mit MS-Office
• haben gute Englischkenntnisse
• haben eine sichere und flotte Schreibe
• haben Spaß an kreativer Arbeit und Schreiben 

Also ich bin 20 also zwei Jahre älter das mindestenst alter die zwei kucke sind ja klar. Punkt drei steht bei mir außer frage genau wie der nächste punkt. Teamplay schreibe ich nicht in Online-Shooter große sonder auch beim Arbeiten. Flexibel da ich keine kinder oder Fam um die ich mich kümmern muss klar. Belastbar ja durch aus auch wenn ich nicht so aus schaue. Die nächsten Punkte sind auch meins is doch klar...Eng. naja das harpers bei mir leider. Der vorletzte is eher eine K.O punkt bei mir das wissen alle. Arbeiten tut ich sehr gern und besonder kreativ und schreiben ja warum nicht.

Also ich wäre euer man eigenlich nur leider kann ich ne da A zu weit weg wohne und eine ausbildung gerade mache. Und ich bin beim schreiben echt net der beste. !


----------



## Mutant (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Hey PCGH
wann gibts denn mal wieder ein paar videos auf eurem youtube kanal?
Habt ja dann wieder ein paar Praktikanten


----------



## tolga9009 (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

"Außerdem übernehmen Sie einige alltägliche Aufgaben, [wie etwa Klo putzen, Kaffee machen und Boden wischen.]"
"Für das Praktikum gibt es eine kleine Vergütung [in Form eines Quad-SLI Gespanns, bestehend aus 4 x 580GTX Karten]"
Das waren sofort meine Gedanken beim ersten durchlesen xD! Bitte mit Humor nehmen.

Leider ist Fürth etwas zu weit weg (4 - 5 Stunden mit dem Auto entfernt), sonst würde ich mich als Praktikant bewerben. Passt nämlich genau in mein Interessenfeld (neben der Chemie).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wie wir schon mehrfach schrieben: Kaum einer aus der Redaktion ist Franke/Bayer. Die meisten sind mehrere Hundert Kilometer gepilgert und haben sich für das Praktium und/oder die Festanstellung vor Ort eine Bude gesucht. Dank der Vergütung ist eine 1-Zimmer-Bude im Raum Fürth kein Problem.

Nein, Kaffee kochen ist keine Prakti-Aufgabe (es sei denn, der Prakti möchte sich selbst einen an der Maschine zapfen). Post verschicken beispielsweise schon.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gast1111 (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich würde meine Brillianz ja gerne in euere Dienste stellen aber 1. Bin ich noch ein paar Jährchen in der Schule  und 2. Denke ich ich würde mit dem (kleinen?) Redakteuren Gehalt nicht klar kommen 
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Du hast mit 14 so viele Wohnungen, Frauen, Autos usw., dass du mit dem uns eigenen Gehalt nicht klar kommst? 

Dein Taschengeld hätte ich auch gerne


----------



## zøtac (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

in 3-5 Jahren komm ich, macht euch schon mal drauf gefasst


----------



## Sharidan (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Jop,er auch, drum träumt er auch nur davon xD. Schade, reizen würde es mich,aber deswegen meinen Job aufzugeben,ist es leider dann doch nicht wert


----------



## steamrick (6. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Interessieren würde es mich definitiv, aber...
1) als angehender Chemieingenieur ist das etwas die falsche fachliche Richtung und
2) Das wäre genau in der Klausurenzeit für mich. Adieu Klausuren, adieu Studium!

In dem Sinne: Noch weiter viel Glück bei der Suche!


----------



## no_comment (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Ich bete für die PCGH Redaktion, dass sie auch noch ein paar qualifiziertere Bewerbungen erhalten hat, als die hier im Forum -_- Klar, Gaming-Redaktion, alles locker und tutti. Ich hab mal mit der GEE zusammengearbeitet, da hast du bei nem Meeting im Hintergrund auch mal lautes Gegröhle, weil gerade ein neues Game von der Redaktion ausprobiert wird. Der Alltag ist aber wie überall in der Medienbranche knallhart. Als Praktikant ist das für viele sicher alles noch lustig, aber eins sollte jedem klar sein: Redakteur wollen viele werden, die Bezahlung in dieser Branche ist vergleichsweise schlecht und wer in den Anzeigenverkauf geht, muss ne echte Vertriebssau werden, um zu überleben. Und wer da allzu ideologisch an die Sache rangeht, der halte sich von Burda fern.

Aber mein Eindruck von der PCGH, PC Games und PC Action ist: Es ist ein saucooler Haufen, es scheint noch ein "wir" Gefühl zu geben und man respektiert die Kollegen aus anderen Verlagshäusern. Das ist also für einen Praktikanten eine ideale Truppe, neutral in die Medienbranche reinzuschnuppern. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Computec-Truppe die allgemeine Krise gut übersteht, aktuell nehmt ihr ja auch jeden (legalen) Strohhalm, der die Mannschaft halbwegs finanziert. Aber lieber so, als ein neutrales Medium im Gamesjournalismus weniger.

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich für euch, dass ihr nicht nur Bewerbungen von Knalltüten erhaltet, die brav euren Anforderungskatalog wie eine Checklist runterbeten, sondern evt. euch einen Praktikanten, der eigene Ideen einbringt und evt. mal ein ganz neues Element im Heft oder auf der Website etabliert, weil er eben auch Zielgruppe ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast mit 14 so viele Wohnungen, Frauen, Autos usw., dass du mit dem uns eigenen Gehalt nicht klar kommst?
> 
> Dein Taschengeld hätte ich auch gerne


Ne so war das nicht gemeint, ich wollte sagen das ich mir euer Gehalt (wahrscheinlich) vorstellen kann, und das stimmr wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Überein was ich mir von meinem Leben erwarte, aber ich habe schon etwas gefunden wo ich genug verdiene und das mir Spaß macht 
PS : Wenn du mehere Wohnungen hast (Die von Mami, und Freundin ausgenommen) fress ich einen Besen, und wenn du Frauen direkt mit Geld verbindest kann ich mir schon vorstellen was für welche das sind 
mfg


----------



## Airbag (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



> Redakteur wollen viele werden, die Bezahlung in dieser Branche ist vergleichsweise schlecht


Wenn ich mir Marcs Loft angucke. Außerdem wechselt er seine Hardware ja, wie manche ihre Unterhose. Also  kann es ja nicht so wenig sein.

BTW
Wie viel verdient man denn nur als Praktikant? Das könnt ihr ja durchaus verraten ?
edit:

Wow die Mietpreise in Fürth haben ja fast Ostverhältnisse. 
Wenn ich es damit Vergleiche, was der Studischnitt hier in Darmstadt ist (liegt bei 320 Euro) und das auf ein WG Zimmer mind. 30 Bewerbungen pro WS kommen .


----------



## Bull56 (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ne so war das nicht gemeint, ich wollte sagen das ich mir euer Gehalt (wahrscheinlich) vorstellen kann, und das stimmr wahrscheinlich nicht mit dem Überein was ich mir von meinem Leben erwarte, aber ich habe schon etwas gefunden wo ich genug verdiene und das mir Spaß macht
> PS : Wenn du mehere Wohnungen hast (Die von Mami, und Freundin ausgenommen) fress ich einen Besen, und wenn du Frauen direkt mit Geld verbindest kann ich mir schon vorstellen was für welche das sind
> mfg



machste dir wieder freunde wa1lock?? 

/%/§??)%GLASHAUS&)=!$STEINE=/%§$"!


----------



## Sixxer (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wenn ich das Alter hätte würde ich seit gestern campen bei euch vor der Bude. Traumjob! Perfekt.


----------



## Gandalf2210 (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

hm, dachte ja die ersten 5 Sekunden, dass das das ideale Praktikum wäre, wovon ich min. 1 pro Jahr machen sollte, aber anscheinend sind keine Schülerprakikanten gesucht... Schade


----------



## Bull56 (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

hehe-das keine schülerpraktikanten gesucht sind ist mir verständlich 

denke das ist sicherlich ein guter job-aber ich bleibe lieber in der industrie


----------



## computertod (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

hm, 3 Monatiges Praktikum, das wär genau das was ich in der 12. für mein Fachpraktikum bräuchte^^
aber ihr werdet wohl kaum Programmierer brauchen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wieso nicht? Da lässt sich bestimmt was finden


----------



## computertod (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

hm, dann meld ich mich 2012/13 nochmal^^


----------



## zøtac (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Kannst ja Benchmarks für den Bench-Marc programmieren. Höhö


----------



## Nonnenteufel (7. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mr. OCZ?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Genau!


Mfg,
OCZ..


----------



## Mettsemmel (8. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie wir schon mehrfach schrieben: Kaum einer aus der Redaktion ist Franke/Bayer.[...]


Erhält man denn Bonuspunkte bei der Wahl des Praktikanten, wenn man Franke ist (wenn auch nicht gebürtig)?^^



Airbag schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Marcs Loft angucke. Außerdem wechselt  er seine Hardware ja, wie manche ihre Unterhose.


JEDEN MONAT?!? 

Spaß beiseite 

Bestünde denn die Möglichkeit den Zeitrahmen des Praktikums zu verschieben?
Denn wenn ich doch kein Zivildienst mehr ableisten muss (und das scheint niemand so genau zu wissen), dann hätte ich ca. ein halbes Jahr Vakuum bis zum Praktikum - vorausgesetzt ich wäre der Glückliche, wovon beide Seiten nur profitieren würden  .

P.S.: Ich sollte zum Verständnis vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es mir jetzt um das Praktikum 2012 geht.


----------



## koesti (8. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wer macht denn heutzutage noch Praktikas?
Wollt ihr kein Geld verdienen und arbeitet Ihr gerne für umsonst und reißt euch den Arsch dafür auf?

Um den Bewerber kennen zu lernen gibt es den Probetag und die Einarbeitungsphase. Bezahlt natürlich.

Praktikum, der größte Müll den es überhaupt gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei uns erhalten Praktikanten Geld und keiner reißt dem Prakti den A**** auf und der Prakti sich selbst auch nicht, sofern es nicht selbst will.


----------



## PCGH_Mario (8. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bei uns erhalten Praktikanten Geld und keiner reißt dem Prakti den A**** auf und der Prakti sich selbst auch nicht, sofern es nicht selbst will.




Ich wollte grad schreiben: Wenn man was in der Branche schaffen will, sollte man sich schon den Ars** aufreißen! Vor allem im Praktikum!


----------



## Mettsemmel (8. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



koesti schrieb:


> Wer macht denn heutzutage noch Praktikas?
> Wollt ihr kein Geld verdienen und arbeitet Ihr gerne für umsonst und reißt euch den Arsch dafür auf?
> 
> Um den Bewerber kennen zu lernen gibt es den Probetag und die Einarbeitungsphase. Bezahlt natürlich.
> ...



Du vergisst, dass man wahrscheinlich eine Menge dabei lernen wird.
Erfahrung und Wissen, für das man nichts zahlen muss - ganz im Gegenteil.
Was will man mehr?


----------



## NCphalon (9. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Also wir ham von der Schule aus vom 10.-21. Jan. Praktikum, das würd euch nochnetma was kosten xD


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass man wahrscheinlich eine Menge dabei lernen wird.
> Erfahrung und Wissen, für das man nichts zahlen muss - ganz im Gegenteil.
> Was will man mehr?



Von irgendwas leben?


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (10. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

intresse hab ich schon ...zumal ich jetzt aufgrund einer IAP Ausbildungs maßnahme zum Fachinformatiker für Systemanwendungen sowieso nen Langzeit Praktikumsplatz brauche...so 2-3 jahre


----------



## Mettsemmel (14. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> [...]Bestünde denn die Möglichkeit den Zeitrahmen des Praktikums zu verschieben?
> Denn wenn ich doch kein Zivildienst mehr ableisten muss (und das scheint niemand so genau zu wissen), dann hätte ich ca. ein halbes Jahr Vakuum bis zum Praktikum[...]
> P.S.: Ich sollte zum Verständnis vielleicht noch erwähnen, dass es mir jetzt um das Praktikum 2012 geht.



Und was sagt ihr?
Will das nur wissen, damit ich weiß, ob ich mir schonmal überlegen sollte, was ich ein halbes Jahr lang machen kann, oder ob ich es mir nicht überlegen muss.


----------



## Slipknot79 (14. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Von irgendwas leben?




Klingt ganz schön perspektivlos


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das hat nichts mit Perspektive zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass "Lebensunterhalt für ein halbes Jahr + Umzugsunkosten" eine ganz ansehnliche Summe sind, insbesondere für jemanden, der vermutlich noch nie eine Vollzeitstelle hat. Ohne Bezahlung wären solche Praktika auf Kinder von Besserverdienenden beschränkt.


----------



## Caspar (14. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Perspektive zu tun, sondern einfach damit, dass "Lebensunterhalt für ein halbes Jahr + Umzugsunkosten" eine ganz ansehnliche Summe sind, insbesondere für jemanden, der vermutlich noch nie eine Vollzeitstelle hat. Ohne Bezahlung wären solche Praktika auf Kinder von Besserverdienenden beschränkt.



Deswegen gibts ja bei PCGH genügend Taschengeld. Steht übrigens weiter vorn...  Die Umzugskosten hängen von der vorherigen Wohnsituation des Praktikanten ab. Haste nüscht? Musste was kaufen... haste was, zahlste nur die Fahrtkosten und bissl Farbe... wenn man denn Farbe wünscht. Kommst du gerade aus Muttis und Vatis schoß müsstest du dir eh Möbel kaufen, egal ob du morgen oder in einem halben Jahr anfängst. Selbst bei einem Umzug zu einem "richtigen" Job brauchst du ein gewisses Startkapital. Nen Bett sollte schon im Zimmer stehen. ^^ So groß ist der Unterscheid also auch nicht.


----------



## Baker79 (14. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Was ist denn bitte an nem Praktikum auszusetzen, wenn es genau das ist, was ich machen will? Dann reiss ich mir auch den Axxxx auf, auch wenns keine Teuros für gibt. Solange es für BWK im Kühlschrank reicht und ich irgendwie ein Dach überm Bett habe, soll mir der Rest egal sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Caspar schrieb:


> Deswegen gibts ja bei PCGH genügend Taschengeld. Steht übrigens weiter vorn...



Weiß ich 
Mein Post ging um ein Kommentar zurück, dass man doch froh sein sollte, dass man so ein tolles Praktikum machen könne und das es einem da vollkommen egal sein sollte, ob man nocht Geld dafür bekommt. Und da sag ich: Nö, dass ist nicht egal. Nur von Luft und ner tollen Aufgabe kann man nicht leben.

Bezüglich Umzugskosten: Wenn man nicht gerade das Glück hat, eine identisch geschnitte Wohnung zu bekommen, dann fallen nach meiner Erfahrung ganz schnell ein paar Kosten an. Kaputt geht sowieso immer was (ich müsste mich nach dem nächsten Umzug vermutlich komplett neu einrichten). Wenn man nach dem Praktikum wieder zurückzieht können auch die reinen Transportkosten und der Umzugsaufwand (muss man ja auch sehen: in 2 Wochen renovieren und einrichten könnte man auch gleich viel keinen-Spaß-haben und dafür nen niedrigen Stundenlohn kassieren) für 2 Umzüge über 6 Monate gerechnet erwähnenswert sein.



> Selbst bei einem Umzug zu einem "richtigen" Job brauchst du ein gewisses Startkapital.



Das ich in dem Job aber hoffentlich wieder reinbekomme, ehe er zu Ende ist


----------



## Slipknot79 (15. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Perspektive zu tun,




Schade, dass der Job keine Perspektive bietet 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> sondern einfach damit, dass "Lebensunterhalt für ein halbes Jahr +  Umzugsunkosten" eine ganz ansehnliche Summe sind,



Also doch Perspektive? Angenommen, mein Lebensunterhalt besteht aus einem Haus im Grünen und nen 5er BMW?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Nur als Anregung bzgl. Umzugskosten: Vernünftige möblierte Zimmer sind hier in der Gegend zum Teil gegen einen geringen Aufpreis zu mieten - das kann eine gute Alternative zum Umzug darstellen, zumal wohl die wenigsten nach dem Ende des Praktikums im Raum Nürnberg-Fürth weiter verweilen möchten. (Um den Pseudo-Witz vorwegzunehmen: Nein, so schlimm ist es hier auch nicht ...)


----------



## Blitzkrieg (21. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Stämme ich nicht aus eurem kleinen Nachbarland, der Schweiz, würde ich mich sofort bewerben.


----------



## Minotaur (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Menschenskinder, wie oft kommt der Artikel denn noch in den Newsfeed?
Es müsste doch schon eine mittlererweile unüberschaubare Menge Bewerbungen eingegangen sein..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



Minotaur schrieb:


> Menschenskinder, wie oft kommt der Artikel denn noch in den Newsfeed?
> Es müsste doch schon eine mittlererweile unüberschaubare Menge Bewerbungen eingegangen sein..



Das hat alles seine Richtigkeit bzw. Gründe. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Das hat alles seine Richtigkeit bzw. Gründe.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



So siehts aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Braucht ihr viel "Material" für eine neue PCGH in Gefahr Staffel oder was


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (23. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Uns verhungern die Praktikanten.


----------



## Biosflash (27. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Vielleicht liegts bloß daran, dass die User nicht wissen, was pcgh sucht:



> PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikan/-in für 2011


----------



## PCGH_Eric (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Tritt doch mal bitte jemand in meine Fußstapfen! Bei den Jungs kann man tierisch was lernen. Es gibt auch ein Haufen Möglichkeiten, sich dort kreativ einzubringen. Nicht bloß zuarbeiten oder so. Echter eigener Kram. Ich werde Ende Januar mit ner Träne im Knopfloch dort weggehen. Die haben mich zum Bachelor gemacht! Der Akku-Text ist von mir, in der 01/11, S. 128 ff. Sowas macht sich Bombe im Lebenslauf. 

Also... fasst euch ein Herz, beantragt Wohngeld und kommt nach Fürth. Hier wohnt sich's auch billig!


----------



## Wadde (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

ich würds ja auch gern machen, bin aber noch nicht 18 und geh noch zur Schule

die Entfernung wär jetzt kein Problem, ich erreich euch locker zu Fuß 
wie klein die Welt doch ist


----------



## BigRed306 (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bei entsprechender Bezahlung könnte man darüber reden 
Aber mal ganz im Ernst: "Wer arbeitet denn heute noch für nen Appel und ein Ei?" 
Die bisher eingegangenen Bewerbungen können ja alle nicht so der Bringer gewesen sein, sonst wäre die Suche ja schon beendet. 
Ausser natürlich beim gesuchten Praktikanten wird noch auf mehr als technisches Verständnis und ne gute "Schreibe" Wert gelegt (Blond, blaue Augen, guter Kaffee, ....) ??


----------



## Mettsemmel (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Eric schrieb:


> Tritt doch mal bitte jemand in meine Fußstapfen! Bei den Jungs kann man tierisch was lernen. Es gibt auch ein Haufen Möglichkeiten, sich dort kreativ einzubringen. Nicht bloß zuarbeiten oder so. Echter eigener Kram.* Ich werde Ende Januar mit ner Träne im Knopfloch dort weggehen.* Die haben mich zum Bachelor gemacht! Der Akku-Text ist von mir, in der 01/11, S. 128 ff. Sowas macht sich Bombe im Lebenslauf.
> 
> Also... fasst euch ein Herz, beantragt Wohngeld und kommt nach Fürth. Hier wohnt sich's auch billig!



Ich dachte es beginnt im Januar und dauert ein halbes Jahr


----------



## RBS2002 (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

muss ja ein super Praktikum sein - gratis arbeiten, nebenbei den Bachelor machen und dann wird man vor die Tür gesetzt. Das kriege ich bei jeder Kascheme und hier stellt sich ein hardwaremagazin vor das monatlich fette Gewinne einfährt. Sorry, aber solche Arbeitgeber braucht dieses Land nicht und ich persönlich würde jeden raten bei so einem Saftladen kein Praktikum zu beginnen. Kein Wunder das die niemanden kriegen - wahrscheinlich soll die Person mit 20 noch 30 jahre Berufserfahrung haben. Jetzt weiß ich welche Fachkräfte in diesem Land gesucht werden - diese "Stellenanzeige" ist der beste Beweis dafür. Wenn ich sowas wie bei Eric lese kommt mir die Galle hoch.


----------



## MisterG (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Bin ehrlich gesagt auch dafür die "Vergütung" zu nennen.


----------



## 3-way (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Offizielles Bewerbungsschreiben um die Praktikantenstelle:

Nehmt mich!!!1


----------



## magic 007 (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



3-way schrieb:


> Offizielles Bewerbungsschreiben um die Praktikantenstelle:
> 
> Nehmt mich!!!1



Damit kommst weit!


----------



## 3-way (28. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



RBS2002 schrieb:


> muss ja ein super Praktikum sein - gratis arbeiten, nebenbei den Bachelor machen und dann wird man vor die Tür gesetzt. (.....) Sorry, aber solche Arbeitgeber braucht dieses Land nicht und ich persönlich würde jeden raten bei so einem Saftladen kein Praktikum zu beginnen. (.....) Wenn ich sowas wie bei Eric lese kommt mir die Galle hoch.



mit einer Träne im Knopfloch = mit einer Blume im Knopfloch und einer Träne im Auge (gerührt Abschied nehmen)

Bachelor = junger Mann/Junggeselle

Butler = Diener

Ganz allgemein: Textverständnis sollte man schon besitzen, wenn man sich um eine Stelle im journalistischem Bereich bewirbt.


----------



## Floppy90 (29. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Uns verhungern die Praktikanten.



Ich mag den Humor von Andreas. 

Verhungern tut man nicht; Backbude und Beck sind um die Ecke.



thysol schrieb:


> Meinst du dass mit dem Handy? Wo ihr selber zugegeben habt dass euer Praktikant einen Hungerslohn bekommt?



Das bin/war ich – Das Handy zu „foltern“ war schon amüsant. 

Ich denke im Video meinte Daniel das mit dem Hungerslohn als witzige Randnotiz (...mit dem Bewusstsein, dass es stimmt ;+)



PCGH_Eric schrieb:


> Tritt doch mal bitte jemand in meine  Fußstapfen! Bei den Jungs kann man tierisch was lernen. Es gibt auch ein  Haufen Möglichkeiten, sich dort kreativ einzubringen. Nicht bloß  zuarbeiten oder so. Echter eigener Kram. Ich werde Ende Januar mit ner  Träne im Knopfloch dort weggehen. Die haben mich zum Bachelor gemacht!  Der Akku-Text ist von mir, in der 01/11, S. 128 ff. Sowas macht sich  Bombe im Lebenslauf.
> 
> Also... fasst euch ein Herz, beantragt Wohngeld und kommt nach Fürth. Hier wohnt sich's auch billig!



Wenn Ihr jung seid, von zu Hause weg wollt, Mainboard und RAM keine Fremdwörter für Euch sind und Ihr nichts Konkretes vorhabt, lohnt sich das Praktikum alleine wegen den Erfahrungen, die Ihr sammeln werdet. Fürth ist überschaubar, aber wegen der Universität Erlangen/Nürnberg auch durch viele Jüngere besiedelt. Eine vorrübergehende Bleibe findet Ihr in Wohngemeinschaften. Wie es dann mit Wohngeld aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, bei mir war der „Herr“ vom Wohngeldamt weniger kooperativ - würde ausarten, das genauer zu beschreiben. Hängt auch stark von anderen eventuell bezogenen Leistungen (Kindergeld, Bafög) ab.

*Um es auf dem Punkt zu bringen:*
In der Praktikumszeit werdet Ihr nicht reich werden, was das Finanzelle betrifft, eher werdet Ihr knapp über die Runden kommen. Aber: Ihr werdet reichlich Erfahrungen sammeln, schnuppert ins Berufsleben rein und am Ende werdet Ihr dann zusammenfassend feststellen, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, dass Praktikum zu machen. (Ist meine Erfahrung)

Viele Grüße an Andreas, Äric, Stephan und den Rest des PCGH-Teams, macht weiter so!! PCGH FTW!! 

Floppy90


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Wer bist du?


----------



## Floppy90 (29. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wer bist du?



Der , der die Frage an den Spezialisten gestellt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Damit kann ich nichts anfangen 

*EDIT*
Ach, der Flo


----------



## Floppy90 (29. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Damit kann ich nichts anfangen
> 
> *EDIT*
> Ach, der Flo



[  ] Falsch

[X] Richtig


----------



## PCGH_Marco (29. November 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware sucht Praktikant/-in für 2011*

Das Praktikum beginnt ab 15. Januar und endet im optimalen Fall 6 Monate später. Die monatliche Unkostenpauschale werde ich nicht öffentlich (!) bekanntgeben. Die Bewerbungsfrist endet diese Woche Freitag (3.12.2010).

Grüße
Marco


----------

